# Best pizza sauce ingredient?



## Traveler (Sep 25, 2018)

I'd very much like to hear what people think makes the very best pizza sauce: crushed tomatoes. tomato paste, tomato sauce etc etc. ?
Thank you


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2018)

Not tomato paste. In the realm of canned tomatoes, the quality of the tomatoes used is more important than the texture of the product. Whether they're whole, crushed or finely ground is less important. I like a smooth sauce for pizza so I process the sauce regardless of the original shape of the tomatoes in the can.

Now if you want to use fresh tomatoes...


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 25, 2018)

Crushed. Good dried oregano is important, too.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 25, 2018)

Plain unseasoned smooth tomato sauce, basil, oregano, garlic (fresh if available), salt, ground pepper, red pepper flakes and extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 25, 2018)

I use my homemade marinara.  I already have it ready in freezer (small containers).  So its my go to for pizza, pasta and other dishes that call for tomato sauce.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 25, 2018)

This is the basic sauce recipe that I use. I spread the thick sauce on the dough in a thin layer using the back of a serving spoon and then top the pizza with the remaining ingredients.

Pizza Sauce
1 6 oz. can tomato paste
¼ - ½ cup water
2 cloves minced garlic
1T dry Oregano
1T dry Basil
Mix well. If you use fresh basil omit the dried from the sauce and add the fresh basil as a pizza topping. This makes enough for 2 sheet pizzas. The leftovers can be frozen with good results.

Good luck!


----------



## Traveler (Sep 25, 2018)

The best pizza sauce I've mad thus far was with sun dried Italian plum tomatoes which I re-constituted by soaking in hot water. Unfortunately. I  can't get them any more because I from them in an Italian specialty store that no longer exists.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 25, 2018)

This..


----------



## CraigC (Sep 25, 2018)

Not all pizzas use tomato sauce. A classic Margherita doesn't use any. A lot of our homemade pies don't call for it, like our crawfish pizza or fig and prosciutto pizza. 

For tomato based pizza sauce, I use crushed canned plum tomatoes, olive oil, minced garlic, onion, red pepper flakes, oregano and sugar. I like it to be spicy, but on the sweet side. If the tomatoes are sweet enough, I leave the sugar out.


----------



## blissful (Sep 25, 2018)

Traveler said:


> The best pizza sauce I've mad thus far was with sun dried Italian plum tomatoes which I re-constituted by soaking in hot water. Unfortunately. I  can't get them any more because I from them in an Italian specialty store that no longer exists.




We grow san marzano tomatoes (and romas), in our own soil, so therefore not official san marzanos. These can be dehydrated and stored in the freezer. To rehydrate, fill a blender half full of water, drop in the tomato slices blend, and let it sit.


----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 25, 2018)

Whole san marzano tomatoes (D.O.P.) Fresh spices etc..


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 25, 2018)

I use either crushed tomatoes, or tomato puree, as tomato sauce is pre-seasoned by the manufacturer.  I like the constancy or the crushed and puree as well.  For herbs and spices, I add freshly 3 cloves minced garlic, 1/2 tsp. granulated onion powder, 1/2 tsp. dried oregano, 1/4 tsp dried basil, 1/8 tsp. ground red pepper (cayenne pepper), or red pepper flakes.  Bring the sauce to a simmer and cook for ten minutes to allow the flavors to blend.  This sauce is best made the day before, and then refrigerated overnight.  But it's good freshly made as well.

After spreading the sauce onto the crust, I like to place dried tomato as one of the veggies, along with sliced onion, chopped green and red bell pepper, and several other toppings, with a mild, stringy cheese such as fresh mozzarella, or muenster.  Top with your favorite toppings.  To take your pizza right over the top, fold the pie in half to trap the fillings inside.  Pinch the crust edges.  Where I live, we call this a pizza pastie.  Brush the top will egg wash and bake until the crust is golden brown and cooked through.

Another incredible way to cook your pizza is in a large cast iron pan that has had a couple tbs. of olive oil added before the dough is put in, then placed over hot charcoal (I use my Webber Kettle for this), and cooked with the lid on for ten minutes.  It get that little bit of smoky flavor from the fire.

And yes, you don't have to use a red sauce, but that's my favorite.

Depending on your taste preferences, other herbs that go great in pizza sauce are fennel seed, rosemary, ghost pepper powder, black pepper, and summer savory.  And of course, the sauce must compliment the toppings.  You might not want to add fennel if you are going to put pineapple on your pie.  You might include sage if you are putting chicken on your pie.  In any case, the basic sauce I described at the start is a good one, and you can certainly alter it to your taste by adding more oar sell of any of the ingredients.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Janet H (Sep 25, 2018)

I use plain (unseasoned)tomato sauce and then sprinkle it with:

*Ground fennel seed*

and then depending on the sort of pizza:
Dried oregano, garlic powder, dried basil, dried parsley

then cheese and toppings.

The fennel is never optional and the reason for the dried herbs is that they are more concentrated in flavor and don't make the the sauce soupy.


----------



## Traveler (Sep 25, 2018)

So much fantastic input. Thank you all.
One thing I know for sure, I'll never use tomato sauce again, waaaaay to bitter.
Even adding a touch of sugar does not help.
I read somewhere that the bitterness of tomato sauce comes from the mfg using unripe tomatoes.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 25, 2018)

I made some nice pizza sauce from a bag of last year's frozen cherry tomatoes. Ground fennel seed is manditory here too, along with other dried herbs.


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 26, 2018)

I use tomato passata  or  pesto on my pizzas because that what pizza baker taught me to use.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 26, 2018)

I use a marinara sauce for my pizzas.  That way I only have to buy one kind of sauce for my Italian based recipes.


----------



## tenspeed (Sep 26, 2018)

Tomato sauce, basil, and fennel.  I use so little tomato sauce (4 oz. on a half sheet thin crust pizza) that it wouldn't make much sense to try to make a pizza sauce.

  When Mrs. T and I were in Italy we took a liking to their minimalist pizza for lunch, so now we have it for lunch on a regular basis.  I don't use much cheese (maybe 6 or 7 oz.), and like to toss in a handful of toasted pine nuts before adding the cheese.  My basil plants are producing quite a bit, so I throw in a lot of extra basil while it's available.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 26, 2018)

There's a place near me that uses a little dried oregano in their sauce, but then sprinkles dried savory on the pie as it is being made. It's a subtle difference, but it's what sets their pizza just a little above all of the other very good pizza joints in the area.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 27, 2018)

CraigC said:


> For tomato based pizza sauce, I use crushed canned plum tomatoes, olive oil, minced garlic, onion, red pepper flakes, oregano and sugar. I like it to be spicy, but on the sweet side. If the tomatoes are sweet enough, I leave the sugar out.



Sounds like my marinara. (Nina whole or crushed*) I do not add oregano or pepper flakes to this mother sauce.  I also use some tomato paste as a thickener. 
I adapt this sauce to the dish. For pizza I do nothing more to the marinara sauce.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I use a marinara sauce for my pizzas.  That way I only have to buy one kind of sauce for my Italian based recipes.



Same here.  I make a gallon or so.  Put it in small containers and have them at the ready for any quick dish.
I can get chicken parm on the table in 30 -40 minutes.  Frozen breaded chicken fried crispy, marinara sauce and mozzarella.
Naan pizza in half that time and pasta with red sauce even faster.
Its a giant help having this ready in the freezer.

* Costco in our area stopped selling the whole gallon and now only sell the three smaller can combo.  They are whole plum.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 27, 2018)

salt and pepper said:


> Whole san marzano tomatoes (D.O.P.) Fresh spices etc..



That's my favorite, too.

But, this is a tough question to answer. Everyone is going to have their own answer, and most of them will be good. No sugar! 

M make mine with fresh herbs when they are growing in my garden. Other people swear by dried herbs. 

Bottom line, the sauce is just one element of a good pizza, and people can't even agree on what makes a good pizza. 

I just know what I like, which includes San Marzano tomatoes, fresh herbs, and lots of garlic. 

CD


----------



## Rascal (Sep 27, 2018)

Ditto here as well, fresh basil and oregano from my garden. Tomatoes from garden as well.

Russ


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 27, 2018)

I like a simple sauce, with a hint of basil, garlic, oregano and a slight sweetness from the tomatoes.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm surprised many of you did not include onion in your ingredients for a pizza sauce.

I use olive oil, onion, garlic, tomato paste, whole canned tomatoes, oregano, salt and pepper. I puree all that in the pan then cook it for a half-hour to an hour before portioning and freezing it.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 27, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> I'm surprised many of you did not include onion in your ingredients for a pizza sauce.



Although not an ingredient in my sauce, definitely my favorite topping ( and mushrooms)


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2018)

larry_stewart said:


> Although not an ingredient in my sauce, definitely my favorite topping ( and mushrooms)



Onions are a favorite of ours too.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 27, 2018)

Traveler said:


> So much fantastic input. Thank you all.
> One thing I know for sure, I'll never use tomato sauce again, waaaaay to bitter.
> Even adding a touch of sugar does not help.
> I read somewhere that the bitterness of tomato sauce comes from the mfg using unripe tomatoes.


Hm. I've read the opposite.  Well-ripened tomatoes with blemishes or non-standard shapes are used for diced and crushed tomatoes and sauce, since consumers don't see them whole.

I've had an extensive herb garden for many years. I like the flavor of woody herbs, like bay, oregano, sage and thyme, better than fresh and I like a more oregano-forward sauce for pizza. My marinara has fresh basil and my lasagna sauce has both, in addition to fresh parsley. So many delicious Italian sauces


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 27, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I read somewhere that the bitterness of tomato sauce comes from the mfg using unripe tomatoes.




Personally I find unripe tomatoes to have more of a tangy flavor than bitterness.

That being said, there is no comparison to an in-season ripened tomato than one that is out of season or picked early and left to ripen.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 27, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Hm. I've read the opposite.  Well-ripened tomatoes with blemishes or non-standard shapes are used for diced and crushed tomatoes and sauce, since consumers don't see them whole.
> 
> I've had an extensive herb garden for many years. I like the flavor of woody herbs, like bay, oregano, sage and thyme, better than fresh and I like a more oregano-forward sauce for pizza. My marinara has fresh basil and my lasagna sauce has both, in addition to fresh parsley. So many delicious Italian sauces



I don't know the reason, but using canned tomato sauce is hit or miss. I prefer to start with canned whole tomatoes. I prefer San Marzano, but even if not SM, it seems like whole plum tomatoes are always the best product to start with. 

The less processing the better? Maybe it is harder to use crap tomatoes when you can them whole. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 27, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I don't know the reason, but using canned tomato sauce is hit or miss. I prefer to start with canned whole tomatoes. I prefer San Marzano, but even if not SM, it seems like whole plum tomatoes are always the best product to start with.
> 
> The less processing the better? Maybe it is harder to use crap tomatoes when you can them whole.
> 
> CD


I don't use canned tomato sauce. I use canned crushed tomatoes. Many years ago, I used whole canned tomatoes because the recipe I used called for them. When I got really busy at work, I started using crushed tomatoes as a shortcut. I didn't notice much difference except that it saved me time. So I've done that ever since (at least 15 years). YMMV, as always.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 28, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Good dried oregano is important, too.


The first time we visited the Allentown cousins, they ordered up pizzas from a local shop. When the boxes were opened, a canister of dried oregano was right beside them. I followed their lead and shook-shook a generous amount of oregano over my slice and...wow! I was really surprised at how it enhanced the pizza...and also a little sad about missing out on that flavor for years.



caseydog said:


> I don't know the reason, but using canned tomato sauce is hit or miss...


It may (or may not) depend on the brand. I've been making my MIL's spaghetti sauce for over 40 years, and (almost) always with Hunt's tomato products. I did try to use a lower priced product a few times - Himself spotted the difference each time. That could be because Hunts was better than the others OR that the others didn't impart the same flavor that he remembered from his youth. My money is on the second option.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 28, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> It may (or may not) depend on the brand. I've been making my MIL's spaghetti sauce for over 40 years, and (almost) always with Hunt's tomato products. I did try to use a lower priced product a few times - Himself spotted the difference each time. That could be because Hunts was better than the others OR that the others didn't impart the same flavor that he remembered from his youth. My money is on the second option.



I tend to think that the closer you get to the tomato's natural state, the better. Since I can't grow my own tomatoes where I live -- not without replacing all the soil in my garden and putting up layers of ugly bird netting -- the best I can do is canned whole tomatoes. 

I'm not an expert on the subject, but it works for me. 

BTW, my sister grows wonderful tomatoes, but I live 250 miles from her. Sad thing is, I rented a truck, loaded it up with my tools, drove to Houston and spent a weekend building her a critter-proof raised garden to grow those tomatoes. I estimate I spent 500 bucks and didn't get one single tomato out of the deal. When she asks me what I want for Xmas, I'm thinking an iWatch is a reasonable request.  Won't happen, but I can dream. 

CD


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 28, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> The first time we visited the Allentown cousins, they ordered up pizzas from a local shop. When the boxes were opened, a canister of dried oregano was right beside them. I followed their lead and shook-shook a generous amount of oregano over my slice and...wow! I was really surprised at how it enhanced the pizza...and also a little sad about missing out on that flavor for years.



A little drizzle of EVOO over the hot pizza is another nice touch.

_Pizza, 

How do I love thee? 

Let me count the ways!_


----------



## blissful (Sep 28, 2018)

larry_stewart said:


> Personally I find unripe tomatoes to have more of a tangy flavor than bitterness.
> 
> That being said, there is no comparison to an in-season ripened tomato than one that is out of season or picked early and left to ripen.




I've read that the leaves of the tomato are the sugar factories and that is why vine ripened tomatoes are sweeter than the picked early and left to ripen tomatoes. That makes sense to me.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 28, 2018)

blissful said:


> I've read that the leaves of the tomato are the sugar factories and that is why vine ripened tomatoes are sweeter than the picked early and left to ripen tomatoes. That makes sense to me.


All plant processes, not just ripening, depend on photosynthesis which, of course, takes place in the leaves. Fruit-bearing plants usually need more light because making fruit and developing seeds takes a lot of energy.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 28, 2018)

larry_stewart said:


> Personally I find unripe tomatoes to have more of a tangy flavor than bitterness.
> 
> That being said, there is no comparison to an in-season ripened tomato than one that is out of season or picked early and left to ripen.


I think most people find that to be true. It's like green bell peppers compared to red and yellow bell peppers. As they ripen, they develop more sugar. This is their evolutionary adaptation for reproduction. The sweetness encourages animals to eat them once the seeds have developed. Then the seeds get deposited some distance away from the mother plant.


----------

